# Brother BAS-416A Help!



## Jakssports (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, really, really, really new to embroidery. Bought a BAS-416A recently, just really started playing with it, I have 4 needles out of 9 that aren't working right!! Two are breaking thread instantly (one actually breaks the thread, the other just says it's broken but it's not), I've tried adjusting thread tension on both the upper and lower threads but don't have a tension gauge, another needle doesn't even move, and the last one has something bent that the seller told us about before we bought it. Can anyone with experience help me out??? Also where can I find someone to service and adjust this machine?? I live in the boonies!!! Thanks.. JAKs.


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

The needle breaking thread is probably a tension issue. Make sure it is threaded properly and play with tensions. The needle that says it is a broken thread is getting a signal from somewhere, usually the take up spring behind the tension knob might need adjusting. The needle bar that doesn't move has probably been damaged by hitting a hoop while sewing and will probably need someone with experince to fix it. Not sure where you are but you probably need a good tech to come out and go over he machine.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok lets see. First off, my machine will only run with isacord on full speed. Everything else ends up with thread breaks here and there. Isacord can run forever. Make sure you're oiling your hook right and that's turning it to 50 (backwards) and then squirting a drop of oil half way on the hook side which should be exposed and right below where it makes a V. Return back to 100 (not going all the way around either time). 

One thing I did was replace my hook with the japanese hook that diamond needle sells. I had to do this because I didn't know where to oil my hook since the manual didn't really say right. I also picked up a whole cutter trimmer replacement set which is like 4 parts including the cutter knives. I was having a problem with the bobbin thread picking up. And the little flimsy piece of sheet metal I got with the cutter set worked.

This machine is just like what everyone else has regarding parts. Most like a Tajima with most parts being interchangeable. Pretty much any embroidery machine maintenance videos on youtube will be applicable. I still mostly run on #5 needle just because it runs the best on mine. I also purchased magna-glide bobbins for my machine and it took pretty much every thread break away. I went from 2-3 thread breaks every 8k stitch design to not even having one on 40- 14k stitch hoodies. Changing my bobbin thread to magnaglide and the top thread to isacord has made embroidery more enjoyable and the machine hums at 800 now. BTW, I posted a cap driver video today to help out someone else. Just search on youtube and you should be able to find it.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am thinking to buy a used brother BAS 416 . But i do not know what the biggest size of hoop for this machine ? Can someone help me ? Thanks


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

17.7" wide x11.8" high

Pretty much a jacket back hoop.


----------



## tfratto (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Brother 416A Embroidery Machine. I recently replaced the floppy drive with a USB converter. I ordered the converter from Sew Many Parts. I can't get the screen on the machine to read the info from the USB. I keep getting an error message that reads "Disc error". I am sure the converter works because I get the file name of the design but then quickly returns to "disc error". I am wondering if there is something wrong with the circuit board. Is there someone who can give me some help?


----------



## whysly (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,
please i need a Key board circuit board assembly for Brother BAS 411 and 416 or the complete LCD box. Any help on how i can get it to buy will he appreciated.

Regards

whysly


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

tfratto said:


> I have a Brother 416A Embroidery Machine. I recently replaced the floppy drive with a USB converter. I ordered the converter from Sew Many Parts. I can't get the screen on the machine to read the info from the USB. I keep getting an error message that reads "Disc error". I am sure the converter works because I get the file name of the design but then quickly returns to "disc error". I am wondering if there is something wrong with the circuit board. Is there someone who can give me some help?


I could be wrong about this, but my technician told me that if I upgraded the BAS 416 I had to USB drive it causes two issues. A) Only older 2.0 USB drives work, something like a 256 or 516mb is idea and B) the thumb drive has to be formatted as if it was a floppy. He had said it was too much of a pain in the *** to do and since you won't get any more storage anyway, it really isn't worth it. 

Maybe switch back to the high tech 3.5"?


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

You probably need to re time the hook, reset needle depths and polish/buff the hell out of the hook.


----------



## plovejoy (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a Brothers BAS-416 I was told that the motherboard needs repairing does anyone no where I can get this fixed? or would anyone have a motherboard for a brothers BAS-416 for sale? please let me know! Paul


----------



## TWINBEAUTS (Dec 6, 2016)

Did you get it fixed? I have a motherboard. You can call me. Darrell 2086844130.


----------



## Kirsty C (Mar 18, 2019)

I have just bought a Brother BAS-416A
As a barudan user previously i hope i can find help and guidance here.

I am a new member today, My first question will be where can i find bobbin cases in the uk for this machine. 

They are much bigger than the usual ones?
It only came with one and it will not tighten so I am having tension issues just cant get the thing to tighten on the under thread at all? 
Best place for sundries like the larger magnetised pre wounds and parts in the uk?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jazza (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Kirsty
I've just come across your post and although I have no answer for you, I'm also in the UK and bought this machine 18 months ago and still trying to work out how to use it. 
Maybe we can join our efforts?
My number 07399 335162 and I'm Janna.
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kirsty-try gently raising the bobbin case spring and run a business card under it. Debris gets trapped under the spring and will keep it from sitting down like its supposed to. Its a good practice to do this to any bobbin case (especially when you see the bobbin thread on top)


----------



## darling (Jun 9, 2020)

tfratto

did the usb converter work out for you. I am looking to purchase brother bas-416a embroidery or Melco EMC10T embroidery machine needle case assembly one as well.


----------

